# Toning Belts



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Do they work?

Obviously theyre no subsitute for the gym, but would they help in any way?


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

they dont work mate there is no substitute for hard work


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

My Step father used to have one - i'm sure all it did was shake the 6 inches of flab on top of his ab's rather than work his muscle, so if you want an expensive massage then go for one. I'd rather spend my money on a real massage with a few extra's....

Still it did look like fun when the Jackass lads got hold of one and put it on thier gootch


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

YEP, a waste of money


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

when i was a kid, my mum had one that she didnt use. I stripped the pads off it to leave bare wires. One day, a mate came round for tea and I hooked the wires up to his knife in a way that he couldnt notice them. when he picked it up he had 12v running through him and he couldnt let go!!!


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

cool:eek:


----------

